# hello everyone



## heidik (Dec 9, 2010)

I just wanted to take a moment and say how happy i am to have found this site. I am totally addicted to makeup abd there is so much wonderful information here, im so excited to jump right in 

  	my name is Heidi and im a 39 year old nurse from PA.

  	so HELLO ALL


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 14, 2010)

to specktra! have fun!


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 14, 2010)

HeidiK,
  	Enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## pond23 (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome heidik! I am new to posting too!


----------



## standardseries (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi!  =)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Heidi! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello! Welcome! Hope to see you around!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

Hiya!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Heidi! Enjoy!


----------

